
Zoom web interface has been down for hours - slipheen
https://devforum.zoom.us/t/in-progress-web-sdk-web-client-from-browser-403-forbidden/10782
======
greenyoda
Zoom has apparently disabled their web interface. See this article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22774152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22774152)

